# I am: fill in the blank with a song title or lyric.



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

I am The Intergalactic Laxative 

Guess my name?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's an easy one; I am a hard days night.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

Not sure what we have to guess here..can you explain a little more ?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2021)

The Walrus


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> The Walrus


I was going to say that..but I couldn't see how walrus fitted the clue...  ( I'm an avid cryptic crossword player)


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not sure what we have to guess here..can you explain a little more ?


Ok start with I am, then add a song title or lyric from a song.


----------



## raybar (Mar 12, 2021)

. . . the very model of a modern Major-General


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

What’s my name gives members an opportunity to guess the author or band the title or lyric comes from


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

The first “I am the intergalactic laxative comes from the song of the same name by Donovan


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Easy Like Sunday Morning.


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2021)

I am wasted away in Margaritaville.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2021)

I Can't Always Get What I Want.


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2021)

I am the fool on the hill.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I am Easy Like Sunday Morning.


Tender heart - Lionel Richie...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> I am wasted away in Margaritaville.


Jimmy Buffett


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I Can't Always Get What I Want.


Rolling stones ?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2021)

I am: On the road again.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I am: On the road again.


Canned heat ?... or Willie nelson ?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Rolling stones ?


I don't think I'm understanding the point of this thread.  I thought it was a title that describes you.  No comprendo.  Estoy tomando una siesta.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

No comprende senor!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Canned heat ?... or Willie nelson ?


Willie, my man. Canned heat? A sterno can?


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm your handy man.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 12, 2021)

I am   Dreamin.  I'm always dreamin.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 12, 2021)

I am I said


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

Dreamin' - Johnny Burnette?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm your handy man.


Jimmy Jones or James taylor


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I am I said


Neil Diamond


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Henry the Eighth


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I am   Dreamin.  I'm always dreamin.


Dreamin', love will be mine..Johnny Burnette


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am Henry the Eighth


 Hermans' Hermits ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

Herman's Hermits

I am Dangerously in Love


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

beyonce ..destinys' Child ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

Yep, think you're supposed to reply with the answer and ask an I am XXXXXXXX question


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

I am crossing the mersey...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

I am 21st Schizoid Man? 
King Crimson


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 12, 2021)

I am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Wishin and Hopin...


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

Dusty Springfield

I am Only 24 hours from Tulsa


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

I am the man on the silver mountain
Ronnie James Dio ???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Walking on Sunshine.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Witchy Woman 
Eagles


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m a little pimp with my hair slicked back
Frank Zappa Hot Rats


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am crossing the mersey...


Gerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Still on the Line...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am Still on the Line...


Glen Campbell, “Wichita Lineman”


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm Stealing the Towels


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm Stealing the Towels


I came in through the bathroom window with the Beatles or Joe Cocker.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I came in through the bathroom window with the Beatles or Joe Cocker.


No. It's a Frank Zappa song. Giving it up because it's pretty obscure.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

I am A Dental Floss Tycoon


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

I am standing on a corner in Winslow, AZ


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> No. It's a Frank Zappa song. Giving it up because it's pretty obscure.


I meant giving it away.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am A Dental Floss Tycoon


Apostrophe?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am A Dental Floss Tycoon


Moving to Montana soon


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

I am moving in stereo 
Cars


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2021)

I am _Drifting and Dreaming_


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I am _Drifting and Dreaming_


?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I am _Drifting and Dreaming_


Moon River?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello, I’m Mr. Ed


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Hello, I’m Mr. Ed


A horse is a horse, of course of course (?)


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

We’re an American Band


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am A Dental Floss Tycoon


zappa


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> zappa


What album was that off of? Was it Apostrophe?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2021)

I am: Little deuce coup.


----------



## jujube (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Dancing Queen.


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2021)

I am what I am and that's all I ever can be.
The Turtles  (Great lyrics)
Let Me Be​The Turtles - 
Please don't mistake me or try to make me
The shadow of anybody else
I ain't the him or her you think I am
I'm just trying hard to be myself
Oh, society's goal is to be part of the whole
That may sound good to you, not to me
Let me be, let me be
To think like I want to
Let me be, let me be
That's all I ask of you
I am what I am and that's all I ever can be
Don't try to plan me or understand me
I can't stand to be understood
I could never give in to or ever live up to
Being like you think I should
I've got some inner need which I'm tryin' to heed
I can't take hand-me-down destiny
Let me be, let me be,
To think like I want to
Let me be, let me be
That's all I ask of you
I am what I am and that's all I ever can be
Don't try to change me or rearrange me
To satisfy the selfishness of you
I'm not a piece of clay to mold to your moves each day
And I'm not a pawn to be told how to move
I'm sorry I'm not the fool you thought would play by your rules
But to-each-his-own philosophy
Let me be, let me be,
To think like I want to
Let me be, let me be
That's all I ask of you
I am what I am and that's all I ever can be
I said that's all I ever can be
I said that's all I ever can be
I said that's all I ever can be


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 12, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I am: Little deuce coup.


Beach boys!


----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am standing on a corner in Winslow, AZ


The Eagles.

I am On the Edge of Seventeen


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> What album was that off of? Was it Apostrophe?


Over-Nite Sensation


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

chic said:


> The Eagles.
> 
> I am On the Edge of Seventeen


Stevie Nicks or Frank Sinatra ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2021)

I am 18, and I don't know what I want.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Dancing In The Moonlight.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Womam Hear Me Roar


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2021)

I am a Rock
I am an Island


----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I am 18, and I don't know what I want.


Alice Cooper.

I am Crosstown Traffic


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

chic said:


> Alice Cooper.
> 
> I am Crosstown Traffic


The Great Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Devi (Mar 12, 2021)

chic said:


> I am On the Edge of Seventeen


Stevie Nicks.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

This is a fun thread. I can't remember where I park my car or any short term memories, but songs
I somehow remember!

I am walking away Renee


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Poetry in Motion


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I am Poetry in Motion


Johnny Tillotson


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2021)

I am a Daydream Believer


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 12, 2021)

Lara said:


> I am a Daydream Believer


Monkees


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2021)

I am Counting Stars


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2021)

I am down on my knees, I'm beggin' you please to come home


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Here's an easy one; I am a hard days night.


Beatles


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am Henry the Eighth


Herman's Hermits


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am standing on a corner in Winslow, AZ


Eagles


----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> This is a fun thread. I can't remember where I park my car or any short term memories, but songs
> I somehow remember!
> 
> I am walking away Renee


The Left Bank

I am Running On Empty


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Written, performed and recorded by Jackson Browne and The Eagles.

I am Lost in the Ozone Again


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Tender heart - Lionel Richie...


Sorry, it's "Easy".


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I am Walking on Sunshine.



Katrina and the Waves


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> We’re an American Band


Grand Funk (railroad)


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I am: Little deuce coup.


deleted


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

jujube said:


> I am Dancing Queen.


ABBA


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I am Dancing In The Moonlight.


King Harvest


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I am crossing the mersey...


deleted


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm just a man in the middle of a complicated plan........
The Bee Gees.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> I am the fool on the hill.


Beatles


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2021)

I am the Walrus


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2021)

I am the Walrus

Beatles


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2021)

I Can't Get No Satisfaction


----------



## Verisure (Mar 12, 2021)

"I'm sitting here lonely like a broken man, I serve my time doin' the best I can, walls and bars they surround me
but, I don't want no sympathy ..... "


----------



## Verisure (Mar 12, 2021)

"All alone Am I ... "


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

"I Am Woman ..."


----------



## Wren (Mar 13, 2021)

I am, ‘Going where the wind blows’....


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2021)

@Verisure ... Helen Reddy


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2021)

I am a Rock


----------



## timoc (Mar 13, 2021)

I am a Gnu.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> @Verisure ... Helen Reddy


Too easy?


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> I am a Rock


Paul Simon


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> I am down on my knees, I'm beggin' you please to come home


Wrong answer at first, verisure got it right.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> I am down on my knees, I'm beggin' you please to come home


S & G


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Straight up


Oh, you young people ....


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 13, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Oh, you young people ....


Corrected post 110.


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I Can't Get No Satisfaction


The Rolling Stones

I'm waiting 'Til the Midnight Hour


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Wrong answer at first, verisure got it right.


I was *very sure *about that one.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

chic said:


> The Rolling Stones
> 
> I'm waiting 'Til the Midnight Hour


Wilson Pickett


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Wilson Pickett


You are awesome!

I'm packing my bags for the misty mountains


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

chic said:


> You are awesome!
> 
> I'm packing my bags for the misty mountains


Wilson Pickett is in my top 10 favourite singers of the era.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

Verisure said:


> "All alone Am I ... "


Brenda Lee


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

chic said:


> You are awesome!
> 
> I'm packing my bags for the misty mountains


Misty Mountain Hop...led Zeppelin 

_When she confronted with the writing there_


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 13, 2021)

I am 
 the one eyed furry toy
That lies upon the bed

The Corrs Forgiven but not Forgotten


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

"I am a Gummy Bear"


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 13, 2021)

Wren said:


> I am, ‘Going where the wind blows’....


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


>


Farkus Blowhard?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> I am what I am and that's all I ever can be.
> The Turtles  (Great lyrics)
> Let Me Be​The Turtles -
> Please don't mistake me or try to make me
> ...


Over Acheiver


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 13, 2021)

I am Go Go Godzilla


----------



## Wren (Mar 13, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


>


I left that particular place many years ago horseless, and won’t be going back any time soon !


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 13, 2021)

Wren said:


> I left that particular place many years ago horseless, and won’t be going back any time soon !


Smutty schoolboy humour, I really should grow up. I showed a disbelieving boy how to light a fart at school. He cracked up when the methane caused a blue flame as the fart caught fire. He did it at home and almost set himself on fire. My pants were thick and sturdy and I held the match a safe distance away. The cotton shorts he wore.....................................


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2021)

I am a Knight in White Satin


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 13, 2021)

Moody Blues

I am 'acting funny, but I don't know why'?


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

“March – *I'M *gonna march you down the aisle …”


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2021)

I am The Resurrection


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Moody Blues
> 
> I am 'acting funny, but I don't know why'?


Jimi Hendrix  - Purple Haze

I am Bloody Well Right


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 13, 2021)

chic said:


> Jimi Hendrix  - Purple Haze
> 
> I am Bloody Well Right


That one took a minute of me singing it, over and over till it hit me.  Supertramp

I am playing the Silver Ball...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I am Go Go Godzilla


Blue Oyster Cult. One of my favorite songs!



Feelslikefar said:


> Moody Blues
> 
> I am 'acting funny, but I don't know why'?


Jimi! Purple Haze.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

I am . . . a Red Neck Friend


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 13, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I am: Little deuce coup.


Beach Boys


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 13, 2021)

jujube said:


> I am Dancing Queen.


You are Abba


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

I am Forty Miles of Bad Road


----------



## Pepper (Mar 13, 2021)

Duane Eddy, I had a big crush.

I'll be true to you.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 13, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Smutty schoolboy humour, I really should grow up. I showed a disbelieving boy how to light a fart at school. He cracked up when the methane caused a blue flame as the fart caught fire. He did it at home and almost set himself on fire. My pants were thick and sturdy and I held the match a safe distance away. The cotton shorts he wore.....................................


Seems you really BLEW IT that time


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I am The Resurrection


You are The Stone Roses?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I'll be true to you.


You are a Soldier Boy.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 13, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> You are a Soldier Boy.


No, you are!

You were my first love.  And you'll be my last love.  I would never make you blue.  I'll be true to you. In this whole world, you can love just one girl.  Let me be that one girl.  I'll be true to you.

I've never forgotten any song I ever knew and sang.  It's a curse!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2021)

The Shirelles - Soldier Boy​
Brought memories of when my two older sisters would sing this song!!!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 13, 2021)

Shirelles my all time favorite girl group.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2021)

I am Iron Man,
said Ozzy.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2021)

I am Rapid Roy, the stock car boy.
Jim Croce


----------



## Pepper (Mar 13, 2021)

When you say Ozzie it can only be Black Sabbath, right?  I'll take my bat's head dipped in Murr's creme fraiche.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2021)

I am "Kilowatt."
Joan Baez


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> I am Rapid Roy, the stock car boy.
> Jim Croce


Leroy Brown?

I come to save the day...


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> No, you are!
> 
> You were my first love.  And you'll be my last love.  I would never make you blue.  I'll be true to you. In this whole world, you can love just one girl.  Let me be that one girl.  I'll be true to you.
> 
> I've never forgotten any song I ever knew and sang.  It's a curse!


I had to try singing the whole song like 4 times before I finally got to the Soldier Boy part (very first line) and remembered the title.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm a killer
I'm a clown
I'm a priest
That's gone to town
_"Desperado_"  Alice Cooper


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm just a singer in a rock and roll band.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm just a singer in a rock and roll band.


Yeah.....Moody Blues, great band.


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm a Joker, I'm a smoker, I'm a midnight toker.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 14, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm a Joker, I'm a smoker, I'm a midnight toker.


Steve Miller band


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm your handyman.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 14, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm your handyman.


James Taylor


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm an Ape Man.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't understand this thread. 
Is the idea to first solve the previous poster's cryptic "I am" that's followed by a song lyric? 
Then you add a cryptic puzzle of your own?

Sorry for the interruption...


----------



## Verisure (Mar 14, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm your handyman.


Jimmy Jones


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 14, 2021)

To help out those wondering about 'I'm playing the silver ball" question

"From Soho down to Brighton I must have played them all
How do you think he does it? I don't know What makes him so good"?


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 14, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> To help out those wondering about 'I'm playing the silver ball" question
> 
> "From Soho down to Brighton I must have played them all
> How do you think he does it? I don't know What makes him so good"?



Pinball Wizard

"I'm gonna make your life so sweet..."


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm workin' on the midnight shift.




This song cracks me up!
Well, if you see old Annie, better give her a lift
'Cause Annie's been a workin' on a midnight shift
If Annie puts her hair up on her head
Paints them lips up bright, bright red
Wears that dress that fits real tight
Starts stayin' out 'til the middle of the night
Says that a friend gave her a lift
Well, Annie's been a workin' on a midnight shift
If she acts a little funny, seems a little strange
Starts spendin' your money for brand new things
Tells you that she wants to use the car
Never explains what she wants it for
Brother, there just ain't no 'Ifs'
'Cause Annie's been a workin' on a midnight shift
Well, early in the morning when the sun comes up
You look at old Annie and she looks kinda rough
You tell her, "Honey, get on out of that bed"
She says, "Leave me alone, I'm just about dead"
Brother, there just ain't no 'Ifs'
'Cause Annie's been a workin' on a midnight shift
If you got a good mama that's stayin' at home
You'd better enjoy it 'cause it won't last long
When you think everything's all right
She starts slippin' round in the middle of the night
Brother, there just ain't no 'Ifs'
'Cause Annie's been a workin' on a midnight shift


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Pinball Wizard
> 
> "I'm gonna make your life so sweet..."


The Archies. Sugar Sugar.

I'm going to Scarborough Fair.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 15, 2021)

chic said:


> The Archies. Sugar Sugar.
> 
> I'm going to Scarborough Fair.



S&G


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm just mad about Saffron.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I'm just mad about Saffron.


Donovan / Mellow Yellow

I don't need to fight to prove I'm right, I don't need to be forgiven


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m D.O.A.


----------



## win231 (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm a Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## win231 (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm bad


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm a Yankee Doodle Dandy


Danny Kaye????


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm bad


I wanna say Bad to the Bone....by George Thoroughgood , but I don't think that's who you meant.  lol


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm bad


Michael Jackson

I'm Free fallin', yes I'm Free, free fallin'


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

Tom Petty

Stopped into a church I found along the way


----------



## charry (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m Eileen, as in come on !!
Dexys midnight runners


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Tom Petty
> 
> Stopped into a church I found along the way


California Dreamin' - The Mamas and the Papas

I wanna live with a Cinnamon girl.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

chic said:


> I wanna live with a Cinnamon girl.


Neil Young

One step over the line


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 17, 2021)

chic said:


> I wanna live with a Cinnamon girl.


  I’m over here, @chic !


----------



## Elsie (Mar 17, 2021)

I am..."Crazy"...Patsy Cline.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 17, 2021)

StarSong said:


> One step over the line


Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

I am Almost There


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2021)

I am a Man of Constant Sorrow


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 17, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I am a Man of Constant Sorrow


Soggy Bottom Boys

I am/we are 'Très bien ensemble'


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I am a Man of Constant Sorrow


Much rather prefer Dylan's version.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

I am . . . Ça Plane Por Moi


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Soggy Bottom Boys
> 
> I am/we are 'Très bien ensemble'


Michelle / The Beatles

I'm a man yes I am and I can't help but love you so.


----------



## timoc (Mar 17, 2021)

Here I am.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

I am . . . "Modern Man" -- Arcade Fire


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I Can't Get No Satisfaction


Rolling Stones


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 17, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I am: Little deuce coup.


Beach Boys?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 17, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I am: On the road again.


WILLIE!!!!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm a man yes I am and I can't help but love you so.


Spencer Davis Group


I am: gonna go out to run and let
myself get
Absolutely soaking wet!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2021)

I am The Cosmos


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

I am . . . "Ooh La La" --  Faces


----------



## win231 (Mar 18, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I wanna say Bad to the Bone....by George Thoroughgood , but I don't think that's who you meant.  lol





ohioboy said:


> James Taylor


And Del Shannon


----------



## win231 (Mar 18, 2021)

I am Lady Godiva

Well, I would be after extensive surgery.......


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 18, 2021)

I am Oneness


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2021)

*I am Barbara Ann

The Beach Boys*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

I am . . . "I'm Alive" -- Michael Franti


----------

